# Chocolate covered cherries.



## IKE (Nov 19, 2018)

Thankfully for my waistline Walmart only carries these around the holidays every year and although mama doesn't care much for them she does know how crazy I am about them and she just walked in from shopping with two boxes for me.

*Gawd I love that woman !!* :heart::glitter-heart:  :glittered:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2018)

Gawd, make my teeth ache layful:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 19, 2018)

:yes:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 19, 2018)

Ike, Are you going to save them for Christmas? My hubby loves the Cella brand with the liquid centers in dark chocolate. Of course it is next to impossible to find the dark ones and when I do he is with me. Hopefully I will get out alone before Christmas.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2018)

Ruth, Amazon has them, 16 and 72 piece boxes


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Ike, Are you going to save them for Christmas?



Save them for Xmas ??.......Ruth you've got to be joking right ?? 

I just went and peeked in the kitchen to be sure I wasn't just dreaming and that they were really there.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 19, 2018)

Save them for Christmas?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2018)

Xmas? They won’t make it through tonight. Seventy two piece boxes? Santa, I have been xtra good this year.:love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 19, 2018)

BRING  'EM   ON !!    I LOVE  them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 19, 2018)

That remark about saving them for Christmas was pretty dumb on my part considering  I already polished off the mixed nuts I bought for Thanksgiving day.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That remark about saving them for Christmas was pretty dumb on my part considering  I already polished off the mixed nuts I bought for Thanksgiving day.



:lofl:


----------



## jujube (Nov 19, 2018)

Oh, yum!  Love them.

I've resisted temptation so far to buy a tin of dark chocolate peppermint bark like I do every year, but the will power is wearing slim.  I just wish my waist was wearing slim.  Seems like it doesn't work that way.  Bummer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2018)

Enjoy!

Have you tried the flavored coffee!


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 19, 2018)

Yum, I love chocolate covered cherries, especially the dark chocolate but I'll take whatever ya got.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2018)

We like the Cella's with the liquid filled centers, bought a box (22) of these a couple of days ago at Walgreens, all were gone but two before the day's end.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 19, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> That remark about saving them for Christmas was pretty dumb on my part considering  I already polished off the mixed nuts I bought for Thanksgiving day.


Maybe just wishful thinking :laugh:


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2018)

I think she's up to something because mama fixed another one of my favorite meals tonight.....corned beef with potatoes & carrots and cabbage.

Anyway, I was really full after supper but I was afraid that I'd hurt her feelings if I didn't eat the cherries so *I forced myself to eat two*......it amazes me sometimes the things that I'll do for love.


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> We like the Cella's with the liquid filled centers, bought a box (22) of these a couple of days ago at Walgreens, all were gone but two before the day's end.



Those look like they might be trying SB......I think mama said that she gave $1.50 for ten pieces for the ones I like from Wally World, how much are the Cella's ?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> I think she's up to something because mama fixed another one of my favorite meals tonight.....corned beef with potatoes & carrots and cabbage.
> 
> Anyway, I was really full after supper but I was afraid that I'd hurt her feelings if I didn't eat the cherries so *I forced myself to eat two*......it amazes me sometimes the things that I'll do for love.



Shes buttering you up to tell you the in-laws are moving in nthego:


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 19, 2018)

choklit covered cherrrrriiiiies


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2018)

Men should be prohibited from eating chocolate covered cherries. It makes them weak.layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 19, 2018)

IKE said:


> Those look like they might be trying SB......I think mama said that she gave $1.50 for ten pieces for the ones I like from Wally World, how much are the Cella's ?



It was $4.99 for a package of 22 at Walgreens.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 19, 2018)

Goin' to Walgreen's.   BRB.   nthego:


----------



## IKE (Nov 19, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Goin' to Walgreen's.   BRB.   nthego:



Save me the trip and pick up two.......I'll be sitting right here waiting.

P.S*........Hurry !!
*


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 19, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Men should be prohibited from eating chocolate covered cherries. It makes them weak.layful:



Soooo, are you saying Delilah had more than scissors?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2018)

Shhhhh. We women will never give up our secrets.:love_heart:


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 19, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Shhhhh. We women will never give up our secrets.:love_heart:



no worries, we wouldn't get it if you told us straight up



now.....about them cherries


----------



## Keesha (Nov 19, 2018)

No, you wouldn’t.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2018)

Depends on the man. Some are scarily perceptive, particularly the younger ones. Different mindset. I love it. Seems to be brought out by counseling more often than not.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 19, 2018)

When I was a child my mom would buy 1 box each Christmas and us 3 kids would fight over them.  Then she started buying us each a box of our own each Christmas along with our other presents.  She died on December 14 many years ago.  Two days after her death my sister and I were going through her things. I opened the fridge for some water and there were 3 boxes of chocolate covered cherries with our names on them wrapped to go with our other gifts.  Since that day each Christmas I buy my sister and brother a box to go with their gifts.  I enclose a card that says "in memory of mama, I give you cherries!'"  They say it would not be Christmas without their cherries from mama.  I have also given my 2 girls a box of their own each year. Bought them yesterday at Walmart for 1.46 a box.  Used to get them for 99 cents a box. I opened my box today and started eating them.  Hard to make them last over 2 days. Its a once a year treat so I just think of mama and enjoy them.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2018)

Sweet!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> No, you wouldn’t.






Shalimar said:


> Depends on the man. Some are scarily perceptive, particularly the younger ones. Different mindset. I love it. Seems to be brought out by counseling more often than not.




Nice try, ladies

I’m not takin’ the bait (unless it's chocolate covered)

I’d end up needing counseling


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh come on Gary. We wouldn’t trick you? layful:nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2018)

Here Gary, Gary, Gary. 
No tricks. 



Honest !


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Nice try, ladies
> 
> I’m not takin’ the bait (unless it's chocolate covered)
> 
> I’d end up needing counseling


Actually, I am serious. No trick intended. This is my experience, not suggesting it applies to all, nor am I looking for converts to my point of view. :love_heart:


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Here Gary, Gary, Gary.
> No tricks.
> 
> 
> ...



You.....are.....so bad


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Actually, I am serious.



I know you are

but

heh

I'm not


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I know you are
> 
> but
> 
> ...


You got me! Lmao.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> You.....are.....so bad



I know. :yes: I AM :smug1:


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> You got me! Lmao.





Keesha said:


> I know. :yes: I AM :smug1:



Thanks fer playin' ladies


now




about that chocolate covered cherry


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2018)

Ok , ok! We don’t want a pouty Gary!
Here you go!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> You got me! Lmao.





Keesha said:


> Ok , ok! We don’t want a pouty Gary!
> Here you go!
> View attachment 59466
> 
> ...



Santy O' will remember you, child


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2018)

Calories in Cella's Dark Chocolate Covered Cherries


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2018)

terry123 said:


> When I was a child my mom would buy 1 box each Christmas and us 3 kids would fight over them.  Then she started buying us each a box of our own each Christmas along with our other presents.  She died on December 14 many years ago.  Two days after her death my sister and I were going through her things. I opened the fridge for some water and there were 3 boxes of chocolate covered cherries with our names on them wrapped to go with our other gifts.  Since that day each Christmas I buy my sister and brother a box to go with their gifts.  I enclose a card that says "in memory of mama, I give you cherries!'"  They say it would not be Christmas without their cherries from mama.  I have also given my 2 girls a box of their own each year. Bought them yesterday at Walmart for 1.46 a box.  Used to get them for 99 cents a box. I opened my box today and started eating them.  Hard to make them last over 2 days. Its a once a year treat so I just think of mama and enjoy them.


That's sweet, Terry.   My mother also loved the chocolate cherries, and I gave her a box every Christmas when I was a kid (and they were affordable with my meager savings.)   I continued to give them to her when I grew up; it wouldn't have been Christmas without cherries for mama.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Calories in Cella's Dark Chocolate Covered Cherries




Stop bein' a buzzkill, RR!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Stop bein' a buzzkill, RR!!



But I want you to live forever, C'est Moi!


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> But I want you to live forever, C'est Moi!



You're a sweetie.   :love_heart:   Happy Thanksgiving!!   :thanksgiving:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> You're a sweetie.   :love_heart:   Happy Thanksgiving!!   :thanksgiving:



Thanks, same to you! :love_heart:


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Stop bein' a buzzkill, RR!!



Besides, the calories don't count if you eat the candy standing on one foot beside the Christmas tree, as long as Elvis Presley's "Blue Christmas" is playing.  Oh, and you have to be wearing an ugly Christmas sweater, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2018)

jujube said:


> Besides, the calories don't count if you eat the candy standing on one foot beside the Christmas tree, as long as Elvis Presley's "Blue Christmas" is playing.  Oh, and you have to be wearing an ugly Christmas sweater, too.



Yes, and the sweater should have lights on it too. layful:


----------



## Keesha (Nov 20, 2018)

Or just tell yourself that you will walk the dog more 
That always works:lol:


----------

